# no till.



## gottaloveplasma (Jul 26, 2015)

so I would like to learn more about no till.  What is the process of reusing soil to prep it for another run.


----------



## next (Jul 27, 2015)

http://kat.cr/true-living-organics-...juana-indoors-2012-epub-gooner-t10570384.html

Thats a link to a great book. Should be able to find alot of what you are looking for in there.

"To put TLO soil mix recycling into its most basic terms, you are replacing organic matter that will decompose to a humus state, where it supplies the plant with very available nutrient values. Microlife and minilife are responsible for breaking down all organic matter. Cannabis roots are the main staple here for breaking down/decomposing, and as luck would have it the roots of cannabis are full of all the same exact stored nutrients that cannabis loves"

"When I basically toss old root balls (soil and all) into a container to recycle them, I prefer the container to be a tough plastic cooler, but a plastic tote, or a plastic kiddie pool will also work fine. I only need one recycling container because my cannabis garden is just my own little personal one, taking up only a single small bedroom and a couple of grow-tents. If your grow is larger, then you might need a couple of containers or more. Essentially recycling is easy: break up the root balls with a shovel and then add water. It&#8217;s that simple. Don&#8217;t get it too wet, but make sure it is well moistened. Aerate the recycling soil mix with additional perlite as needed. Add a dry nitrogen source, such as a 50/50 mix of blood meal and feather meal, just before adding water. A good approximation for the amounts of dry high-nitrogen mix to add is this: around 3 tablespoons of the blood/feather blend per cubic foot of recycling mix."


----------



## Grower13 (Jul 27, 2015)

Farmers use no til in my area for cotton and winter wheat.......... but they spray the fields with roundup to kill everything else and then plant roundup ready seeds........ it is a better use of nutrients and keeps field erosion down......... but it will not work for all crops.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 27, 2015)

Grower13 said:


> Farmers use no til in my area for cotton and winter wheat.......... but they spray the fields with roundup to kill everything else and then plant roundup ready seeds........ it is a better use of nutrients and keeps field erosion down......... but it will not work for all crops.


 
Doesn't the Round-up kill all the microbes and other good things in the soil?  I cannot see how it wouldn't.  They even need "special" seeds after using Round-up.... 

Round-up ready seeds=GMO


----------



## Grower13 (Jul 27, 2015)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> Doesn't the Round-up kill all the microbes and other good things in the soil? I cannot see how it wouldn't. They even need "special" seeds after using Round-up....
> 
> Round-up ready seeds=GMO


 

They're not organic farming.......... all synthetic nutrients........ some crops like peanuts leave the soil rich with the right nutrients left to grow winter wheat right after the peanuts are harvested in late sept early oct ........ by mid November the wheat is coming up in the same field....... they spray the roundup on the fields with an airplane  and then mow the field  down and come back with a planter and put cotton seed in the somewhat  hard unplowed ground ....... and it grows........ this years corn fields will be next years no til cotton fields.


----------



## gottaloveplasma (Jul 27, 2015)

I am wanting to reuse same soil.  Without mixing or tilling it.  Just take pot put it aside until roots are all eaten up then start from seed again.  Is this feasible.


----------



## yarddog (Jul 27, 2015)

I might be missing something. 
Why is it so important to use soil over without mixing or amending or anything else?  Organic or adding nutes?


----------



## gottaloveplasma (Jul 27, 2015)

Because you kill soil structure mycorhizae bacteria and fungus structures drought resistance porosity oxygen etc.


----------



## gottaloveplasma (Jul 27, 2015)

Throwing stuff on top is cool especially when its decomposing&#55357;&#56833;


----------



## next (Jul 27, 2015)

The no till method you are thinking of, is what farmers or gardeners do. I don't think it is feasible inside a pot.

Things that happen naturally in nature, in the ground, doesn't happen quite so well inside a pot. I'm not saying it wouldn't happen.. it just wouldn't happen as well. 

I think if you were to take all your pots of used soil, put them into a larger container, then you might get the end result you want. But as for a "no till" stick the pot outside then resuse it, I doubt you would be gaining anything from it. Not to mention the critters that would move into the pot, good and bad.. I just think its not a good idea.

Maybe try out Hygrozyme, its the enzyme's of earth worms, i've heard it does a great job at turning decaying roots back into food. I still wouldn't put it outside tho, i'd do it indoors in a more controllable environment. Try it out and see how it works.


----------



## Droopy Dog (Jul 27, 2015)

No till is great outdoors in like a raised bed sorta deal. Google Ruth Stout for one source. It is mainly lots of mulch and top dressing for depleted amendments. I do it on my 2 raised beds and one container.

It is being done indoors, mostly with large containers in the 65 to 100 gal range. Smaller has been done, but not as succesfully. My one container is 25/30 gallons and IMO about the lower limit. I just do it because it's too heavy to move around. I really see no point with the 5gal buckets I mainly use. I do the 3LB method of reamending 10gal of soil (in the stickys above), and 2 buckets work out nicely. 

Outdoors, it works well. Indoors ... meh. More trouble than benefits, IMO.

Wet


----------



## pcduck (Jul 28, 2015)

I no till 3 gallon containers and just spike them..


----------



## Droopy Dog (Jul 28, 2015)

pcduck said:


> I no till 3 gallon containers and just spike them..



 And *duck* succeeds where I had not much success. :clap:

Won't let me rep you again till I spread some around. So, I'll just do a public rep. :aok:

Wet


----------



## nIXne (Jul 28, 2015)

gottaloveplasma said:


> so I would like to learn more about no till. What is the process of reusing soil to prep it for another run.


 
I run No-Till methods in a multitude of containers that range from all different sizes. It is very possible to do in an Indoor setting as it is very simply put a way of allowing an ecosystem to form and establish over a period of time. I run No-Till in 1gal, 2gal, 3gal, 5gal, 7gal, & 25gal pots and have had amazing results with all of them! I use the smaller containers for Moms/Pheno hunting and my 25's are for my standard runs through Veg/Flower. All I do after harvest is replant a new clone just offset of where the harvested stalk of the previous plant was. Then top dress with high quality humus that has a bit of Kelp, Neem, & Crustacean meal mixed in and your off and running, simple as that! 

Soil Fungi are very important as they secrete glomalin & 'glue' soil particles into aggregates allowing for greater porosity & water holding capacity of the soil. Every time you break apart these aggregates, not only are you actually fracturing the fungal hyphae themselves. But you are also increasing the surface area in which oxidation & evaporation can occur on the soil particles. Over time this decreases soil organic matter thereby decreasing the water-holding capacity of the soil. Now while you can plainly see with a microscope that fungi do recover pretty quickly after being fractured from soil recycling. But if you don't have to, then why do it? Populations of soil microorganisms are all about balance. As the soil ages, the colonies of microbes become more established & more efficient at cycling nutrients to the plants. Every time you mix your soil, it not only changes the physical structure of the soil itself, it also impacts the various populations of organisms with respect to each other. An undisturbed soil is constantly working towards an equilibrium of organisms, so to speak.

I will be starting a No-Till thread here soon where I will go over my soil mix and watering/foliar scheduling in greater detail, everything is 100% Organic. Just working on compiling all my sources and info at the moment. For now here are just a couple pictures of what I have going on currently. 

Wizards Fire vegged for 50 days under a SolarSPEC-150 (150w), here she was before flipping her to flower:
View attachment MP WF#1.jpg
View attachment MP WF #2.jpg


Moved her over to flower under a SolarEclipse-220 (220w) on the 20th of this month now on day 8. Here she was right after I moved her over:
View attachment MP WF #3.jpg


Kali Chakra vegged for 45 days, here she was before moving her over to flower:
View attachment MP KC #1.jpg
View attachment MP KC #2.jpg


Here she is right after I moved her over to flower under a SolarEclipse-350:
View attachment MP KC #3.jpg
View attachment MP KC #4.jpg


Both of them in flower, picture shows Wizards Fire on Day 5 and Kali Chakra on Day 1:
View attachment MP WF KC #1.jpg


HTH!


----------



## next (Jul 28, 2015)

Amazing, and great information. I stand with foot in mouth. Very interested about the no-till methods. Thanks for enlightening me!

WOW look at those beauty's!


----------



## vostok (Jul 29, 2015)

Excellent Post subbed for sure


----------

